# Here you go, Southern



## SheepGirl (Dec 20, 2013)

Southernbychoice, I saw this at sears and thought of you, haha


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2013)

*I'M DYING OVER HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    
  
  



THANK YOU! MADE MY DAY!*


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 20, 2013)

http://m.sears.com/index-g.html#/details/guest/02432498000P?source=online

It says they are st bernard puppies, but they look more like pyrs to me haha


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2013)

LOL... those are PYRS!


----------

